# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  So tired of Non-Sufferers telling me to "get over it", "Hair loss is nothin. Move on"

## FlightTL

Seriously, no one knows the pain and suffering of hair loss, 




ESPECIALLY AS A YOUNG NORWOOD 6 SLICK BALD like myself.....I FEEL THERE IS NO HOPE LEFT.


I am not good looking either, so it hurts.....


People laugh at me all the time and say I look 50.......



SPENCER KOBREN, THANK YOU FOR BEING THERE FOR US.

MAY THE UNIVERSE BLESS YOU WITH A GREAT GREAT LIFE......

----------


## Andrewzarian

It is not the hair that you have on your head that counts.. It is the hair that you have on your heart.. thank you

----------


## BigThinker

Try hanging with people that make fun of bald people when you're secretly on fin and minox - praying they'll work.

----------


## PayDay

It's not easy at any age and that's why Spencer's show has helped me so much in my own life. Like he always says, there is life after hair loss, you just have to figure out how to live it. That can be easier said then done depending on your circumstances, but don't be like Joe for S.I.

Maybe start to focus on developing your physique and your career? It really does make a big difference especially as you get older. You'll begin to see that you earn people's respect and that includes women.

----------


## Vic12

In my opinion and the opinion of many girls I know,

Balding only makes you look like a gross old guy if you keep the sides and back (the unaffected areas).

Just shave it all off with a blade. It's not as sexy as having a full head of hair but you still fit into a niche. The shaved head look is not the best look but it's still a look. A girl would rather sleep with a tough bad boy skinhead looking guy than a sad NW6 loser.

I workout at a Gold's Gym and I couldn't tell you how many jacked bodybuilders I've seen with shaved heads. Many bring their (hot) lady friends along to workout too. In fact, most bodybuilders I see there have no hair to be honest. Normally the bigger they are the less hair they have (not joking lol).

The caveat is they are _swole._ If you're an out of shape skinny-fat guy right now it would probably take you 5 years of consistent training and disciplined eating plans to look good enough to be bald.

I'm a NW2 and I'm putting in my training time early in case I ever have to go shiny.

----------


## fred970

Or save money, find a top surgeon and get a hair transplant.

I haven't said this enough: not all of us have the time, money and patience to become a huge stereotyped gym rat.

I'm a pale skinny NW5 and I don't shave my sides. Shaving them would only make me look like I have cancer. Even if I have a perfect head shape, I still think I shouldn't shave it all to the bone.

Becoming a steroid freak won't compensate for your bald head.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Get over it.  Hair loss is nothing.  Move on.









On a serious note, without restating what others have already said, work on improving what you can change.  Physique, clothes, money, attitude are all stuff you can work on.  And you don't need to look like a roided freak to be in good shape to impress.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Another thing that is annoying is when people suggest you shave your head and then mention all the famous people with shaved heads.  Like any of us are going to look like: The Rock, Jason Statham, or Vin Diesel.

----------


## BigThinker

> I'm a NW2 and I'm putting in my training time early in case I ever have to go shiny.


 I'm doing the same.

Best case scenario: treatment saves my hair and I'm better of physically than I was before.

Worst case scenario:  go NW7 and already got a head start on a career and gains.

----------


## 25 going on 65

"Get over it" is the worst MPB advice ever. Usually it is not even genuine advice, just some joker trying to put on a facade like he  would be "manly" and shave his head if it happened to him. Or else it is some bald guy who looked ridiculous with hair anyway & had nothing to lose by going NW6-7.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> In my opinion and the opinion of many girls I know,
> 
> Balding only makes you look like a gross old guy if you keep the sides and back (the unaffected areas).
> 
> Just shave it all off with a blade. It's not as sexy as having a full head of hair but you still fit into a niche. The shaved head look is not the best look but it's still a look. A girl would rather sleep with a tough bad boy skinhead looking guy than a sad NW6 loser.
> 
> I workout at a Gold's Gym and I couldn't tell you how many jacked bodybuilders I've seen with shaved heads. Many bring their (hot) lady friends along to workout too. In fact, most bodybuilders I see there have no hair to be honest. *Normally the bigger they are the less hair they have (not joking lol).*
> 
> The caveat is they are _swole._ If you're an out of shape skinny-fat guy right now it would probably take you 5 years of consistent training and disciplined eating plans to look good enough to be bald.
> ...


 Steroids?

----------


## fred970

Probably.

If you don't want to go shiny, there is milk of magnesia.

----------


## swingline747

> Seriously, no one knows the pain and suffering of hair loss, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY AS A YOUNG NORWOOD 6 SLICK BALD like myself.....I FEEL THERE IS NO HOPE LEFT.
> 
> 
> I am not good looking either, so it hurts.....
> ...


 
It funny, you cant put yourself in someones elses shoes. You have a certain potential you want to elevate to and when something consumes even a minor aspect of that potential it is still a portion of the whole. 

My buddies say the same thing. What I can say is that as bad as we are to each other we know the ONE thing that we all hate about ourselves and seem to not knock it. My best friend was always heavy but I NEVER made fun of his weight and in fact its because of me (not me but my lifestyle when we were room mating) he quit smoking, and lost about 150lbs.

Now he has the hanging skin. I have seen it and where he hates it and all he talks about is getting it removed I talk about my HT. He finally gets it now somewhat. 

I always compare it to being in a band. I play bass, its not the most well renowned instrument and mostly the butt of jokes. I never knew it though when i was younger learning it. 
I told my last guitarist you can honestly understand why it annoys me because you are the guitarist, admiration just comes with the package. You can be mediocre and still get more praise than I ever will (he was FAR from mediocre tho lol).

Its not just hair loss, we are people, we are selfish and no matter what "my" problem is always more important and worse than "yours".

Best option is not talk about it with them unless you have some kind of news thats good, such as a HT consult, or your taking some med thats working. If they want to go out and your feeling down, just saying your busy atm or youll meet them out later. It sucks but everyone blames my GF for me not really going out much but honestly my hair makes me so self concious I dont want to go out and have a night life.

----------


## Assemblage23

How did you let that happen to yourself, did you try fin or minox or was it so fast?

Denial lasted for a long time for me.

Fin and minox cant save you, and HT's would cost you a fortune.

You need a SMP procedure man.

----------


## fred970

SMP is 2000 euros every year because it fades. In 3 years, you reach the cost of a HT.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Has anybody else noticed that FlightTL starts threads, then never posts in them again?

----------


## greatjob!

> Has anybody else noticed that FlightTL starts threads, then never posts in them again?


 He's crazier than yyy...

----------


## UK_

> "*Get over it" is the worst MPB advice ever. Usually it is not even genuine advice*, just some joker trying to put on a facade like he  would be "manly" and shave his head if it happened to him. Or else it is some bald guy who looked ridiculous with hair anyway & had nothing to lose by going NW6-7.


 Well there's not much else you can do when you're a slick NW6.

----------


## baldozer

> It funny, you cant put yourself in someones elses shoes. You have a certain potential you want to elevate to and when something consumes even a minor aspect of that potential it is still a portion of the whole. 
> 
> My buddies say the same thing. What I can say is that as bad as we are to each other we know the ONE thing that we all hate about ourselves and seem to not knock it. My best friend was always heavy but I NEVER made fun of his weight and in fact its because of me (not me but my lifestyle when we were room mating) he quit smoking, and lost about 150lbs.
> 
> Now he has the hanging skin. I have seen it and where he hates it and all he talks about is getting it removed I talk about my HT. He finally gets it now somewhat. 
> 
> I always compare it to being in a band. I play bass, its not the most well renowned instrument and mostly the butt of jokes. I never knew it though when i was younger learning it. 
> I told my last guitarist you can honestly understand why it annoys me because you are the guitarist, admiration just comes with the package. You can be mediocre and still get more praise than I ever will (he was FAR from mediocre tho lol).
> 
> ...


 If you are a good bassist, no makes fun of you. For example, Cliff Burton from Metallica and Flea from RHCP!

----------


## baldozer

> SMP is 2000 euros every year because it fades. In 3 years, you reach the cost of a HT.


 SMP seems to be a really stupid solution for baldness. It is so obvious on a slick bald head. It can only work on someone with diffused pattern baldness, because then, you could still feel hair on the head if you touch it. And secondly, the dots would be camouflaged to extent by existing hair.

----------


## swingline747

> If you are a good bassist, no makes fun of you. For example, Cliff Burton from Metallica and Flea from RHCP!


 Do you play bass?
Trust me as good as you can get the only people who admire you are either other bassist or guys who want to be bass players (usually big goobs).

In my younger years it used to eat me alive when we played out. After every show ALL the people who came up after to meet me were bass players. I hated it. My drummer and guitarist used to get all the girls and I was WAAAAAAAAAAAAY better looking. 

It also depends on the music. We played rock so bass is not really so predominant there. 

This is a whole other discussion tho, I have since started playing again after a few years hiatus, it takes my mind off my hair for a little while a day. Until I get in another band that is and then im just the BALD bass player.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Another thing that is annoying is when people suggest you shave your head and then mention all the famous people with shaved heads.  Like any of us are going to look like: The Rock, Jason Statham, or Vin Diesel.


 Lol I actually did that, not too many posts ago.

----------


## swingline747

> Lol I actually did that, not too many posts ago.


 Ran shaved a while. Some people said it looked "okay" but honest a front face picture of me was awful.
Even my gf in the end who WANTED me to start shaving it told me to grow it back.
Sucks because of her I prob wasted the last few good years of hair shaving.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Do you play bass?
> Trust me as good as you can get the only people who admire you are either other bassist or guys who want to be bass players (usually big goobs).
> 
> In my younger years it used to eat me alive when we played out. After every show ALL the people who came up after to meet me were bass players. I hated it. My drummer and guitarist used to get all the girls and I was WAAAAAAAAAAAAY better looking. 
> 
> It also depends on the music. We played rock so bass is not really so predominant there. 
> 
> This is a whole other discussion tho, I have since started playing again after a few years hiatus, it takes my mind off my hair for a little while a day. Until I get in another band that is and then im just the BALD bass player.


 I know what you mean, I work in IT. As a result of my work we have been nominated for awards; I have had publications in magazines etc yet no girl is interested because it is IT related.

Doesn't quite have the same sex appeal as being a singer.

----------


## baldozer

> Do you play bass?
> Trust me as good as you can get the only people who admire you are either other bassist or guys who want to be bass players (usually big goobs).
> 
> In my younger years it used to eat me alive when we played out. After every show ALL the people who came up after to meet me were bass players. I hated it. My drummer and guitarist used to get all the girls and I was WAAAAAAAAAAAAY better looking. 
> 
> It also depends on the music. We played rock so bass is not really so predominant there. 
> 
> This is a whole other discussion tho, I have since started playing again after a few years hiatus, it takes my mind off my hair for a little while a day. Until I get in another band that is and then im just the BALD bass player.


 I bet most of the girls don't even know the difference between bass and guitar, LOL!

----------


## swingline747

ldozer;151233]I bet most of the girls don't even know the difference between bass and guitar, LOL![/QUOTE]

Played bass many years and trust me girls know the difference.
There have been a few exceptions like gene and Nikki but they are very rare.

Most girls see bass player and think lazy loser of the band who will never be able to write them a song.

Serioulsy tho this is way off topic

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Swingline, I too am a bass player and I never really felt that women didn't approach me as much because I played bass as opposed to guitar or drums.  I love to play 80s hard rock/metal and a person's look was really what was important in drawing women to you.  That's why I hate hair loss so much: because I had such a great long-haired rock n roll look before I started losing my hair.  True though, bass is an easier instrument to learn/play than guitar but I found that as long as you're in a band, it really doesn't matter what instrument you play, women will still flock to you.

Baldozer, you're totally right.  Head tattooing is an absolutely asinine "solution" for hair loss.  It seems like all of these treatments today appeal to only a handful of people.  I've heard that today's treatments are only used by like 5% of hair loss sufferers.  So let's say 5% of people get hair transplants.  Do people in the hair loss industry really think that crazy s**t like beard hair transplants and head tattooing are going to appeal to anything close to a majority of hair loss sufferers?

----------


## capitan

> Head tattooing is an absolutely asinine "solution" for hair loss.


 Why?

Although I'm far from even having to buzz my hair, I still had a look at Scalp Micropigmentation.

To me, it's actually one of the most attractive options out there.

It has no affect on hair transplants (it's actually used in conjunction many times) and it wont interfere with future solutions.

Many people also do it before losing all their hair, so you can still feel the prickle of the hair they have left when you run your hands through it, making it more realistic.

When I _have_ to shave my head, I'm going to get this done.

This look is not bad



Especially if you get a natural looking hair line, that's low enough to frame your face nicely but high enough to look natural.

I think there's a huge difference between being shiny-fleshy-skin bald and having that 5 o'clock shadow all over.

Just my opinion.

----------


## UK_

> I think there's a huge difference between being shiny-fleshy-skin bald and having that 5 o'clock shadow all over.


 Well duh.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Slick and shiny is the way to go.

----------


## swingline747

> Why?
> 
> Although I'm far from even having to buzz my hair, I still had a look at Scalp Micropigmentation.
> 
> To me, it's actually one of the most attractive options out there.
> 
> It has no affect on hair transplants (it's actually used in conjunction many times) and it wont interfere with future solutions.
> 
> Many people also do it before losing all their hair, so you can still feel the prickle of the hair they have left when you run your hands through it, making it more realistic.
> ...


 what happens when your hair grays?

This is not a horrible option but honestly what happened also when your girl says, _"you would look so nice with your hair grown out a bit."_

----------


## capitan

> what happens when your hair grays?
> 
> This is not a horrible option but honestly what happened also when your girl says, _"you would look so nice with your hair grown out a bit."_


 You make some good points, that I've already thought of before deciding this is my endgame when my Fin ride is over.

If graying becomes a problem, you can always get a touch-up done. I got a tattoo a year ago and had them explain to me all the different ways it can be altered in the future. It's no problem.

Regardless, for a guy like me who's probably going to have this done in his early 30s (_best case scenario_) that still gives me a good 10-20 more years without the fleshy skin head look.

And for girlfriends that ask you to grow it out, just tell them no. Lol. Something along of the lines of, "_This is my look_" or _"It grows out too thick"_. Then change subjects. I know a few bodybuilders at my gym who are probably NW1s who shave their heads and that's their excuse.

HTs have so many risks and costs, I don't even need to list them out. And if you want to be really paranoid in long-term relationships, try wearing and maintaining a hair system. In my eyes, this is the only hope for anyone who missed the Fin boat a long time ago.

Have a look at this guy. Before the procedure you could obviously tell he was receding, and it looked ugly. Afterwards he just looks like he's going for an edgy look, and it even frames his face. I'm using this as an example because the kid doesn't look like a bodybuilder at all, he's actually quite skinny. I know lots of skinny guys are afraid of looking like cancer patients with the shaved look because they're not tan or big enough.

Just my take.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-Y0UmxJPlI

----------


## capitan

Also, the guy in the picture I posted yesterday is Max George from The Wanted. The kid is in his early twenties and barely 5'7, average build, shaves his head with a blade.

I don't think so many young women would be getting as wet over him if he didn't have that 5 o'clock shadow.

Before you use his facial aesthetics as an excuse, the guy is only slightly above average. If it's really a problem you can always get some plastic surgery, like for the jaw or chin.

I'm just sitting here trying to think up solutions for my inevitable young baldness.

----------


## swingline747

> Also, the guy in the picture I posted yesterday is Max George from The Wanted. The kid is in his early twenties and barely 5'7, average build, shaves his head with a blade.
> 
> I don't think so many young women would be getting as wet over him if he didn't have that 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> Before you use his facial aesthetics as an excuse, the guy is only slightly above average. If it's really a problem you can always get some plastic surgery, like for the jaw or chin.
> 
> I'm just sitting here trying to think up solutions for my inevitable young baldness.


 Doors this guy have it done? He's a bad example if not.
This has more cosmetic risks than a transplant. Eventually you will lose all the fuzz on top and if will just be weird smooth dots

----------


## capitan

> Doors this guy have it done? He's a bad example if not.
> This has more cosmetic risks than a transplant. Eventually you will lose all the fuzz on top and if will just be weird smooth dots


 No, he has just stated that he shaves his head in the morning.

I would just like to recreate this look, and a hair line similar to his.

All the examples I see done look just as well.

As for the smoothness, I think that would go unnoticed and a small price to pay.

Maybe you are more accepting of have a fleshy dome but I never will be.

----------


## greatjob!

> Before you use his facial aesthetics as an excuse, the guy is only slightly above average.


 You're drunk...

Yeah this guys looks like the majority of people I see every day:



This guy has literally perfect facial symmetry. He is the guy Michelangelo was referring to.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Before you use his facial aesthetics as an excuse, the guy is only slightly above average. If it's really a problem you can always get some plastic surgery, like for the jaw or chin.


 I have had a lot of work done on my jaw, due to a deformed bite. It really is not a procedure to take lightly.  I personally spent a good 4 months losing a lot of weight, on a liquid diet with a further 6 months trying to rebuild my stamina at the gym. Even after it is done, there is a chance you may suffer from relapse (i.e. jaw goes back to old position) that happened to me.

----------


## tedwuji

> Seriously, no one knows the pain and suffering of hair loss, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY AS A YOUNG NORWOOD 6 SLICK BALD like myself.....I FEEL THERE IS NO HOPE LEFT.
> 
> 
> I am not good looking either, so it hurts.....
> ...


 How old are you? On a positive note, if you aren't good looking anyways then it probably does matter less.

i mean to say you would have probably had to use other attributes to get women rather than looks even had you not gone bald. Power, Intelligence, Wealth, etc.

----------


## fred970

> How old are you? On a positive note, if you aren't good looking anyways then it probably does matter less.
> 
> i mean to say you would have probably had to use other attributes to get women rather than looks even had you not gone bald. Power, Intelligence, Wealth, etc.


 Only looks matter when it comes to sexual attraction. 

Power, intelligence and wealth don't make women wet.

----------


## tedwuji

> Only looks matter when it comes to sexual attraction. 
> 
> Power, intelligence and wealth don't make women wet.


 Have you ever seen a hot girl with a nerdy Bill Gates guy.... or worse?

How often do you see Male models with fat chicks tho?

Point: Women and Men are hardwired differently. Women can forgo good looks (to an extent) more than men can for other qualities. You can see that outside in daily life, baseball game, shopping mall, etc.

Sigmund Freud:  "Men value women for their appearances, women value men for their character" ~something like off top of my head

----------


## dus

> Only looks matter when it comes to sexual attraction. 
> 
> Power, intelligence and wealth don't make women wet.


 Power makes women wet as ****.

----------


## fred970

> Power makes women wet as ****.


 Evidence of that? None. 

Power turns women into glorified prostitutes who pinch their nose while f-cking you so they can take advantage of your ressources.

Sorry to burst your bubble.

----------


## fred970

> Have you ever seen a hot girl with a nerdy Bill Gates guy.... or worse?
> 
> How often do you see Male models with fat chicks tho?


 This is Bill Gates' wife:



This is Mark Zuckerberg's wife:



Whoah, clearly, being one of the richest and most powerful guy in the world will make hot girls fall in love with you.

This is the poor guy's wet dream. The truth is, couples are looksmatched, true couples, you know, where the girl truly loves the guy, and is not with him just for his money.

Again, sorry to burst your bubble too. Women are not hardwired differently. They don't forego looks. They just marry a rich ugly guy while f-cking the hot blue-collar pool-boy on the side.

----------


## dus

> Evidence of that? None. 
> 
> Power turns women into glorified prostitutes who pinch their nose while f-cking you so they can take advantage of your ressources.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble.


 I take it you are not a history buff. Start with Henry Kissinger. Or something more recent, president Hollande of France: probably the most goofy balding powerful guy on the international stage today who has a hot mistress. IT guys are not really powerful, they just operate within the system that the guys with guns control.

----------


## fred970

> I take it you are not a history buff. Start with Henry Kissinger. Or something more recent, president Hollande of France: probably the most goofy balding powerful guy on the international stage today who has a hot mistress. IT guys are not really powerful, they just operate within the system that the guys with guns control.


 Glorified prostitutes, these women do not love these ugly powerful men, and they will f-ck better-looking guys on the side.

----------


## dus

> Glorified prostitutes, these women do not love these ugly powerful men, and they will f-ck better-looking guys on the side.


 Ok, braw. You do realise western civilisation wasn't built on the appearance based society of the last 50 years. Women going after powerful men is completely natural as they have good proven genes. But your worldview is facked so why am I even bothering.

----------


## tedwuji

> Ok, braw. You do realise western civilisation wasn't built on the appearance based society of the last 50 years. Women going after powerful men is completely natural as they have good proven genes. But your worldview is facked so why am I even bothering.


 Lets think about this from a Darwinian perspective... if throughout evolution women were selecting men on appearance alone with no consideration for ability to protect or provide for her, how long would they last in a pre-society historical scenario? Come on man, women dont just choose the "prettiest guy".

Gotta agree with dus.

----------


## tedwuji

None of this is to say looks are not important.

They are important.

I am simply stating that it is a multifaceted scenario with many complex variables.

With men its a bit more straightforward with the high-value on appearance thing, at least for me, lawl.

If women dont look good it is gameover.

----------


## Dfaru94

In response to the OP, it's annoying as f*ck.

I heard a 50-something man last week, who still has a full head of hair, say "ewww I'd rather just go bald! *scoff*" when hearing about integrated hair systems. He didn't say it to or about me, since I'm not immediately obviously balding yet.

But I was just thinking "lol, no, no you wouldn't, trust me". 

It's easy to say that when you're, really, anything over 25 years old and you're still pretty thick up top. You'll never know the feeling of being in school or university, and being the only person in the room your age who is visibly balding. That's not even an experience I can claim really, since I can still easily mask my thinning somewhat at 22 (and will probably be able to for a while yet with the help of Finasteride).

----------

